# What does everybody shoot????



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

What does everyone on here shoot for trap, skeet, sporting clays, etc. Currently, with my budget, I use one gun. This is for both skeet and trap, and I do pretty good in both. Right now, I'm using a Remington 1100 12 gauge, 26" barrels, fixed IC. Ammunition wise, for trap I use Winchester AA Super Sport #8's. I get 1300 fps. Over everything, I like velocity for trap. For skeet, I use Federal Top Gun #8's. I think I get 1145 fps. I always enjoy shooting at these competitions when people come up and asking me where I got my 1100. It has not a scratch on it, its close to 25 years old, My dad passed it on to me. My mom gave it to him as a wedding present. To me, there is not a better autoloading shotgun out there that only shoots 2 3/4". Everyone speak up about what you shoot.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Trap: Remington 870 Trap grade paid $225 used about 15 years ago recently turned down $500. It's tough to shoot doubles with the pump :lol:

Sporting Clays: Breatta 390st


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

> It's tough to shoot doubles with the pump


I can vouch for that


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I shoot a Bretta Xtremia, I use it for everything.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Rem 1100 with a 26" barrel with a skeet choke for skeet. I shoot #9's out of reloads for skeet.

For Trap I have a 30" barrel for my 1100 and shoot a briley mod for 16 yd trap and #8's out of reloads.

I have had my 1100 for 13 years now and as long as I clean it here and there it works great. I don't have a clue how many rounds have been through it but I know its well over 20,000. The only thing I have ever replaced is an O-ring.

If I ever wear it out I'm going to find another one and shoot that untill it falls apart too.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I use a Browning XS for trap, and sporting clays as well. I shoot one oz reloads of 7.5 or eight, unless I need more hulls. Then I get to shoot new Remington Nitro's. I've found the Nitro's to be the very best hull for reloading.
Recently I started shooting a 28 ga Khan O/U, but the cost of shells might keep me from shooting it as much as I would like.
As an aside, even though the XS is kind of a pricey gun, I started using it for upland hunting last season. The increase in my hitting percentage is well worth the scratches which are now in that lovely walnut!
Burl


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I use Rem 870 and a Khan Arthemis Supreme I bought this year. So far things have been going pretty good with it.

Patterned the Khan this weekend only to find out it is 12" left of POA on both barrels.... 

Drake Killer, 
Got any suggestions?


----------



## mirage1 (Mar 2, 2005)

I do not shoot trap much, but skeet & sporting clays at least 3-4 times a month I shoot a Weatherby Athena 12 gauge 28" with Briley tubes


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I shoot a very old gun handed down from my dad (touching the puppy makes it rust). It's an O/U from Tradewinds called "Shadow".

I shoot it for trap/skeet/sporting clays and it's my dove gun. I've never shot better with another gun.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Browning Citori for both trap and sporting clays. i work throwing sporting clays for our league in the summer so i dont get to shoot them very much but its always fun to watch people!


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

I used to use an 870 for many years, but recently bought a used 1100. Serial number says it was built in 1972 but it looks brand new, and works really well. Also bought a 26" skeet for skeet and and 30" full for trap.


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

I have a beretta 390 that i use for skeet and trap. I also have a 3200 reminton over under with a tube set that i use for skeet.


----------



## Jim Licquia (Jul 16, 2005)

Browning Citori XT O/U with Midas chokes for trap.
Verona LX 500 for skeet.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

benelli super 90 montefeltro with a full choke for trap, skeet, and clays bought the gun new guessin 12 or so years ago never had a problem with it I would like to say it is as reliable as my 870 but I cant I have never put it thru the same torture tests very reliable in the field for upland hunting though.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

1 gun for everything: Rem 11-87. Over the weekend I tested a SBE2, Extrema and Extrema2 and I shot best with my 10+ yr 11-87. Been through it all with that gun and, like GG, as long as I keep it clean it's been a great gun for me.


----------



## BROWNINGMAN (May 16, 2005)

hey for Trap I shoot a Franchi Model 2005 Trap combo 34 in. Single Barrel and a 32 in. O/U.....i shoot winchester super handicaps and a IC off of the 16 yard line and mod. off of the 20.....i broke my first 50 this year...everybody says it was good but i only like 2 targets of gettin my 75....not bad for a first year.
Erine


----------



## bydandy (Sep 19, 2005)

i use a model 2000 deluxe Stoeger with 26". use 3 dram super target and it functions flawlessly


----------



## Ed Gunsmoke (Oct 7, 2005)

I shoot a *'76 Remington 1100 26" Skeet* using 28 gramme 9's
I also shoot English sporting with the same gun but with 8's or 7 1/2 shot

I would like a 1/4 choke barrel sometime. Great guns, anyone know of a source of Remington cloth badges in England?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

i use a good old 20 gauge....you dont need a 2,000 dollar gun to be good


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

I use a single shot 20 Gauge my dad got it for me for my birthday when i was 13 he completly redid the entire gun i love it shoots great also uses 2 3/4 in and 3 in shells also my dove and pheasant gun.


----------



## gabe (Dec 21, 2004)

Benelli SBE Baybeee!


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

gabe said:


> Benelli SBE Baybeee!


I have to hand it to the Benelli, I wasn't expecting much, but I have to say it is one of the softest shooting magnum autoloaders I've shot.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

You ain't no clay shooter though.


----------



## twelvegauger (Jan 19, 2006)

I use a Beretta 682 Gold E for trap. Benelli montifeltro super90 20 gauge for skeet.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I use the same gun I shoot ducks and geese with..

Gold hunter, 12ga., with terror choke tube, with heavy load of 8's..

does the trick for me..


----------



## flytier231 (Nov 1, 2005)

Skeet-Browning Citori, 28" barrel, with Briley tube set for 20, 28, and .410 gauges. Haven't shot the 12 ga. for skeet for years. Don't need all that shot or recoil! Shells are all my reloads, 9's or 8 1/2's.

Trap-BT-99 and Franchi 2004. Shells are my reloads, usually 1oz. of 8 1/2's or 8's. I'll use 1 1/8oz. if I'm feeling macho, but at 16 yds., 1oz. crushes a centered target.

Wife uses my 870 Express with a GOOD replacement recoil pad and 1/8 in. Kick-eze pad to raise the comb, a PAST ladies recoil pad, and the 1 oz. loads. If you want to scare off a lady or young person from shooting, just start them out with those 3 dram 1 1/8 oz. loads! 
Much to my dismay, she is very happy with the 870, and has refused my offers to "buy her" a better gun. She just shot better than me at the start of a league. Either I suck at trap sometimes, or I'm a good teacher. Or both!


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I shoot a Beretta Tekenys 12 gauge Semi-auto with 30 inch barrels. I had it customized by Briley and it is a really cool gun. I shoot it well to, I won my state championship with it, and took 15th at nationals, I really like it and it is really inexpensive for the value :beer:


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

i normaly shoot a plain 870. it's easy to shoot dubles with a pump heck i can shoot dubles with a single shot...................................(just kiding about the single shot  )


----------



## little hunter (Oct 12, 2006)

i use my mossberg 20 guage for everything.i like that gun alot.


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

i thought shooting doubles with my 870 trap would be tough but i got 75% of what i was thrown, so i guess i was wrong


----------



## Desertrat (Oct 16, 2004)

Shoot my Perazzi for skeet....which I don't do very often.
Shoot my Falco for trap....about once a month.
Shoot my Merkels and Piottis for SC's....or any one I grab off the rack.


----------



## hunter3705 (Feb 16, 2007)

I have an older Remington 1100 Tournament Skeet for skeet shooting. I have gone through so many trap guns that I've just about lost count. My favorite was a Remington 3200 special trap that I foolishly traded off. Right now I'm using a Ruger Red Label 30" field model that actually does pretty well. It's so heavy (for a field gun) that it weighs-in about like a trap gun anyway.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Is there anyother shotguns besides a Model 12 in 12,16,20 ga and a 1100 in a 28 ga? that is what this old man shoots


----------



## Atlmagic (Feb 19, 2007)

I started trap shooting about 10 years ago and had no idea what I was doing. I was using a Mossberg 500C Pump at the time. I haven't picked up gun in a long time so now that I'm getting back into trap I'm picking up a Stoeger U/O. Let's see if that helps my game. :sniper:

Paulie


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

I also shoot a Benelli Super 90 Montefeltro with an IC choke. Speaking of chokes does anyone know where I can get chokes for this gun? I keep hearing all Benelli chokes are interchangeable but this one is not. It is the first year they imported the Super 90's and the threads are a little different. Any ideas?


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

dlip said:


> > It's tough to shoot doubles with the pump
> 
> 
> I can vouch for that


I don't think it's tough, but then again, I don't shoot autoloaders. I use my 870, it does the job, and I can pump it just as fast or faster than an autoloader. I don't do much trap shooting, about once a month inbetween bird seasons. To be honest I've shot more doubles/triples in the field then at the trap club.


----------



## Atlmagic (Feb 19, 2007)

Atlmagic said:


> I started trap shooting about 10 years ago and had no idea what I was doing. I was using a Mossberg 500C Pump at the time. I haven't picked up gun in a long time so now that I'm getting back into trap I'm picking up a Stoeger U/O. Let's see if that helps my game. :sniper:
> 
> Paulie


I went to the store and saw the gun close up. It might be OK but it didn't impress me :eyeroll: . I'm going to get a CV U/O. Lots more money but I feel much better about it. I still think I'll get another Pump too. But all things in time.
:computer:

Paulie


----------



## 391aoptima (Nov 3, 2008)

im shooting a 391a optima beretta shotgun right now with the barrel ported and a recoil pad and it is just AWSOME


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Had a old Wards Westernfield 16ga. with poly choke I started shooting informal trap with. Replaced it with an Ithica 12 ga. Model 37 feather lite Modified which I used for close to 20 years.
Got a Beretta 12ga. Silver Snipe Full and modified for trap ducks and phesants.
Got a Beretta 20ga. Modified and Improved cylinder For ocassional skeet and early seasnon grouse.

Use a Charles Daily BC Murco full and super modified For sporting clays, ducks phesants and other crittewrs good to eat.

 Al


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

BT-99 for trap singles. By far my favorite target gun to shoot...it's like driving a Cadilac.

686 White Onyx for sporting clays and trap doubles.


----------



## Dr. Honk (Jan 2, 2009)

For competition trap shooting- Caesar Guerini Summit Trap Combo 34" unsingle, 32" OU.


----------



## jsa3107 (Mar 22, 2009)

K-80 combo
K-80 trap special combo
Kx-5


----------



## M12shooter (May 31, 2008)

M12Winchester, 12 gauge trap gun, choked full.


----------



## SaberX01 (Sep 25, 2009)

Name a shotshell MFG of rescent times and even a those that are no longer with us, and you will probably see them on the clay courses.

All makes & models, bore sizes and configurations, highly modified, to bare bone basics, anything from $300 bucks to $160,000, maybe more in some places. I was at a shoot last August where I actually "touched" a $160K gun, I didn't pick it up out of complete fear of dropping the thing, but it was a nice looking rig for sure.

I shoot three Beretta's, not becasue they are any better or worse than others, it's just what I had picked up over time, and they work for me.

- Beretta 391 Gold Tenkeys Highly modified / Custom Gun
- 682 Gold E that's pretty much stock
- DT-10 that's had a fair bit of barrel work

I also use the the 682 & DT-10 for upland bird hunting. The 391 is a pure sporting clays killer, but would work for most anything else I suppose.

Good Thread, enjoyed reading who's got what and why.


----------



## ToConfuz (Oct 14, 2009)

Last year I sold my 60's vintage 870 Wingmaster and immediately went out and bought the 870 Classic Trap There is no more depentable gun than the 870. Once you're used to it doubles aren't as bad as some make out. You have to pull down from the recoil on an o/u or auto and that's what you'er doing when you pump. I shoot 1200 fps #8 relaods with an I/M choke from sixteen, same load with modified from 22 - 23, and go to 1290 with a full choke from 27.


----------



## rmbryourgun (Mar 11, 2010)

I've been shooting skeet and sporting clays since I was 12. Up until 4 years ago, I use my 870. I finally splurged on a Ruger Red lable. I find that I do a lot better with doubles. I just bought a Benelli M2. Went out with the wife throwing from my thrower just to see how it shot. Out of 30 birds, only missed 3. Made me look pretty good in front of my kids. I'd rather be lucky than good any day.


----------



## Pro-Hunt (Feb 9, 2011)

I have shot a lot of different guns over the years including Kreighoff, 3 Ljutic's, 2 Beretta's, 3 Browning BT's, Remington 3200 and Silver Sietz. Yeah I like to shoot different guns all the time. LOL

With that said; this last year I started shooting a Caesar Guerini magnus. It is a un-single combo with 34in single and 32in O/U barrels. 
I think I may keep it awhile since I won a 'AA' doubles event at the Spring Grand in Tucson at my first shoot with the gun. Then in the only 2 doubles events I entered at the Grand American I won a 'AA' doubles event and was in a shoot off in 'AAA' after being bumped up a class. Also won some stuff at my state shoot and was second for high over-all.

This obviously was in trap. I would like to shoot some registered skeet and sporting clays but never seem to find the time.


----------



## Whackin-N-Stackin (Jul 16, 2010)

My gun of chose is the good old benelli nova. had it for about 11 years now and it was used when i got it but havent had any problems with it. i can cycle all five shells just as fast if not faster than my buddie shooting his SBE II and it will have more hits in those five then the SBEII garenteed but i normally dont shoot much trap or skeet just when there is nothing to shoot at that is alive. which is not very ofen but when i do i normally shot Winchester AA or AA handicaps. i havent switched my choke tube in about 3 years now unless its turkey time or deer but all the wingshooting i do i stick with one choke and that is the patternmaster extended range and its shoots awesome out of my gun. i have beat more of my buddies in trap and skeet games than i can imagine with the extra range i can really let them fly out a ways before i take a poke at them and just in case the miss happens and by then everyone with there IC cant touch them unless its luck.  but its whatever you feel comfortable shooting and what you have had luck with in the past. i have always like the feel of benelli and probaly always will but its all what you feel and what the pocket book can afford.


----------



## trophytimegundogs (Mar 24, 2010)

I use a Browning Citori 525 Sporting Clays with modified trigger pull.


----------



## dawhip (Apr 13, 2007)

Ruger Red Label 12 ga for Skeet shooting
7/8 oz handloads

Remington 1100 Trap for Trap shooting
1 oz handloads

Dave


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Looks like most of you guyz shoot field guns for trap eh? nothin wrong with that once you figure out they are flat shooting at a rising target,meaning most misses you shoot under neath the target.

Another thing to consider shooting trap from the 16yd line is there is no need to shoot max horse power,why beat yourself up shooting super sport loads @ 1300fps? maybe develop a flinch,when infact 1oz or 11/8th loads with 2.75drs @ 1145fps breaks targets just fine with very little felt recoil,also consider using a full choke with at least .030 constriction or tighter,breaking targets with tighter chokes will show you where you are hitting the targets,shooting mod or i/c chokes will break targets sure,but may also leave a gapping hole in the pattern to let one target slip by or more to give you an average score rather than a 100 straight.

If some of you guyz shoot league or are considering joining ATA for more challenging shoots and want better performance outof your field gun,we have a few tricks to modify your gun or just learn how to cover the bird when shooting targets.

Just a few thoughts on trap shooting~

Pro hunt~

So,you got bumped into AAA @ the grand eh? Must of been up against Harlen Campbel jr,Eric Munson?Was Leo in the event?You did mighty well to be in their company,good job.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Started this last summer with my old 1187 and about a month into trap bought a used Beretta 682 gold and love the gun, shot a few 24's but havn't had the 25 yet......


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Haven't had the opportunity to shoot much Skeet or SC. I do shoot four or five rounds of 16 yard Trap once a week (or did until hurricane Sandy submerged my club on Staten Island). I use a Browning BT-99. Once a month or so, I bring one of my field guns to shoot a round, usually an old SXS Parker or a 20 gauge O/U.
Pete


----------



## Pellet_fire_177 (Aug 3, 2013)

Currently i use a remington 870 for shooting skeet


----------



## Bird slayer69 (Apr 30, 2013)

dlip said:


> gabe said:
> 
> 
> > Benelli SBE Baybeee!
> ...


Benelli owns stoeger which means the auto loaders are about identical to each other......I bought a m3000 for half the price of an SBE and it shoots the same.... :beer:


----------



## wolfslayer (Feb 10, 2010)

Used to shoot a perazzi TM1 for singles trap and a beretta 682 for doubles trap. Was sponsored by federal ammunition when I was a junior AA shooter, dont shoot anymore though


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

I shoot the beretta xtreme can't beat it.


----------



## Christopherd74 (May 29, 2015)

I shoot a Bretta Xtremia, I use it for everything.


----------



## mikecoulson (Mar 1, 2017)

I mostly like to use benelli for shooting because it is comfortable .


----------

